# Just a thank you!



## workingatit (Nov 13, 2012)

I just wanted to say thank you. I am fairly new to the forum - but have found the support on these boards AMAZING! I have read posts until all hours of the night and love seeing how people check in on each other and seem to really care and want to help...

These are things I do not see too often these days and it is refreshing.

Going through what I am going through has been the most difficult thing ever - and this board and the support I have received have been instrumental in helping me get through and get stronger and accept whatever decision my husband and I come to!

THANK YOU TO EVERYONE.......what a great group.... :smthumbup:


----------

